
Solved: The 47-Year Mystery of a Murder Victim’s Many Identities - MrJagil
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/nyregion/unsolved-harlem-murder.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
JoeAltmaier
Well, identified anyway. Murder still not solved.

